# Are Obstacle Courses A Sport?



## PreciousDove (Sep 12, 2022)

Do you consider anyone that does obstacle course is a sport? Programs like American Ninja Warrior and the Titan Games always say that it is an extreme sport. Do you agree? Oh yeah there was also Spartan Race.


----------



## spectratg (Sep 12, 2022)

PreciousDove said:


> Do you consider anyone that does obstacle course is a sport? Programs like American Ninja Warrior and the Titan Games always say that it is an extreme sport. Do you agree? Oh yeah there was also Spartan Race.


Sport="an activity involving physical exertion and skill in which an individual or team competes against another or others for entertainment."  So yes I believe it fits the definition of a sport.  (I never watch any of these programs, not my cup of tea.)


----------

